

Google working on video chat for Chrome, Skype cowers in fear - Garbage
http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/22/google-working-on-video-chat-for-chrome-skype-cowers-in-fear/

======
mrspeaker
Off topic question: HN generally frowns on "sensationalist" headlines, but
here Garbage40 just took the headline from the original article. When we
submit stories should we re-write the bullshit, or leave it in?

